# Saynamore Kameokazi



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

.................aka Victor Victorious. The above is going to be his registered name. He is 2 weeks old tomorrow and has just opened his eyes, enjoy folks ...........................


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

.........................and my personal favourite piccie of the Kameokazi...............


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww look at his little face,,,,,bless him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lovely pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awwww look at his little face,,,,,bless him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lovely pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


................


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous as ever ChrissyThey really do you proud-beautiful


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What do you think of the name? Shall we have a poll? Victor Victorious or Kameokazi? Keep dodging in and out between the two


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well done Chrissy you must be so proud of him,



Is cute as a button


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Well done Chrissy you must be so proud of him,
> 
> 
> 
> Is cute as a button


Loving the flashy name thing Ems, where did you get it from? Maybe could use it on my webby


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Yep think you're allowed to use them as you like - you can make any word you like here's the link...

CommentHaven.com - Glitter Text Generator

Have a bling-tastic time


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Yep think you're allowed to use them as you like - you can make any word you like here's the link...
> 
> CommentHaven.com - Glitter Text Generator
> 
> Have a bling-tastic time


Thanks chuck will save the link


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awww...thats the first time ever i have seen persian babies. look at their little cute faces  so adorable


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

that's a bummer, just tried it and it don't support Vista  Will just have to do it on work computer pmsl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Natik said:


> awww...thats the first time ever i have seen persian babies. look at their little cute faces  so adorable


Awwwwww thanks Natik, will post them regularly so you can see how the face shape develops, lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> that's a bummer, just tried it and it don't support Vista  Will just have to do it on work computer pmsl


Do you mean windows vista cause that's what I've got???
It worked ok for me


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe me just being a pc numpty Ems, will try it again when I get some me time, lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's some more piccies to bore you to death with, lol.........................


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Chrissy-your so right how totally boring-NOT-these pics are great,love the 2nd one and 3rd with mum in shot tooThis kitt is way to cute-if cuteness was crime-he'd be with the lifersIs this VV?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah its VV but he's now being called Kameokazi, do you prefer VV?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually like em both-see how decisive i am,He does suit Victor though,coz he is already handsome,a real lad if ya git me but he looks like he's gonna be sooo naughty-don't try and tell me he doesn't get extra snugs


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Okey dokey we'll stick with Victor Victorious then. Might be able to use the Kameo one on next litter when they arrive


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good choice-very aptAre ya keeping?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Nah, cant keep any more boys  Hope the girl fairy visits again next time, fingers crossed eh  Don't think this lad can go for show either cos he hasnt got full tail colour. The tip of his tail is white whereas it should be all cream


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah-careful what you wish for,ya'll get a dozen gals next timeVictors new family are gonna luurrve this chap-he looks full of attitude


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Are you keeping any of the little spoks, Kels?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

He's a very lovely boy!
I like your choice of name for him too 

With your type of Persian babies how easy is it to tell whether they are pet or show? I have friends who breed and show Turkish Van's and they can generally tell on day one. 

With mine because they are so different when born to what they turn out to be, it could take weeks 

I have a litter due on the 28th/29th this month so the fun will begin.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Are you keeping any of the little spoks, Kels?


Maybe....Spoks they are not though love-Angels and Muppets,though now they are motoring i'm sure they'll be lots of things whilst being little darlingsGood luck for your girl Angeli and may she bring you lots of healthy kittsKeep us posted plz-with pics too


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> He's a very lovely boy!
> I like your choice of name for him too
> 
> With your type of Persian babies how easy is it to tell whether they are pet or show? I have friends who breed and show Turkish Van's and they can generally tell on day one.
> ...


Hiya chuck, your litter is due about same time as my next one. I know this little lad would have been show quality, its just silly gccf standard of points that say bicolours have to have full tail colour. He has got white on the end of his tail, so no go there. You just know yourself through experience really


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Chrissy, he's lovely. Shame you can't keep him though. I'm sure he'll find a fab home 
Sorry not said before, things been hectic here, so not been on. 
Shame about the white on the end of his tail. Funny really how things are in showing...in the Norwegians a white tipped tail is good, lol. (it's not a must though)*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Maybe you could dye the end of his tail!!! Make sure you use Loreal though cos 'he's worth it'!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL, yeah its weird his dad is the same. Just the centre section of his tail is blue, the rest is white


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes a very hansom fella, love the pic where he is face to face with his mum


----------

